# Need IELTS speaking partner over skype



## arjunshankar (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi expats,

this is arjun from india. my speaking skills are not upto the mark but i have to score 8 band in ielts which i am thinking to schedule in june ending. if someone also in the same shoes. please let me know we will do combined practice to get 8 band,

Thanks,
arjun


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

arjunshankar said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> this is arjun from india. my speaking skills are not upto the mark but i have to score 8 band in ielts which i am thinking to schedule in june ending. if someone also in the same shoes. please let me know we will do combined practice to get 8 band,
> 
> ...


How did it go? Were you able to get someone to help?

Amit


----------



## eng_mody (Oct 15, 2013)

Yes, Im here please pm me with ur skype name


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

If you need a person for improving your english in Speaking go for speaking24.com


----------



## plin0627 (Mar 26, 2014)

arjunshankar said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> this is arjun from india. my speaking skills are not upto the mark but i have to score 8 band in ielts which i am thinking to schedule in june ending. if someone also in the same shoes. please let me know we will do combined practice to get 8 band,
> 
> ...


hi mate, I'm planning for ielts test on June too, & aim for band 8. How do u like to practise the speaking? Via skype or whatsapp?


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi folks,

Is there anyone who will be having IELTS in coming months (July/Aug), who could join me on Skype and have a combined practice session? 

My IELTS exam is on 2nd of Aug.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

hello Eral, 

please pm me with your skype, I am also preparing for ielts test and wanna attain 8 in each.

thanks


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> hello Eral,
> 
> please pm me with your skype, I am also preparing for ielts test and wanna attain 8 in each.
> 
> thanks


Hello Mandy,

Please check your inbox and add me on skype.

Thanks.


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

mandy2137 said:


> hello Eral, please pm me with your skype, I am also preparing for ielts test and wanna attain 8 in each. thanks




Am also interest to join with you all .. Pls messenger through Skype mathew8353


----------



## jes123 (Nov 11, 2012)

no harm or negative thoughts. But its better to forget IELTS tests. In India they are not going to give you even 7. Aim for 7. 8 is not possible. You will be amazed to learn that your first test's scores are better than the second test's score.

I have seen people taking test for more than 10 times and at various places including places from Australia, where they lived for more than 5 years. You can't because they wont give you, no matter what.


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Guys , I am interested to join for speaking practice .add me in Skype mathew8353 ..thanks


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

danielm said:


> Guys , I am interested to join for speaking practice .add me in Skype mathew8353 ..thanks


Hi Daniel,

I have added you in Skype. Please login and check.


----------



## nirjakantsingh (Mar 1, 2015)

arjunshankar said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> this is arjun from india. my speaking skills are not upto the mark but i have to score 8 band in ielts which i am thinking to schedule in june ending. if someone also in the same shoes. please let me know we will do combined practice to get 8 band,
> 
> ...


I m nirja also looking for 7 in sec in IELTS.skype id nirjakantsingh


----------

